# Service stabilitrak/traction control/power steering



## socramit (Jan 12, 2017)

I had the same issues with my 2012 Cruze LT RS1. The same thing happened with the gauges going to zero and the car heating up very fast, the same gauges flashing like yours. This happened 2 different times about 3.5 years ago, both times I had to get it towed to the dealership. The techs actually never figured out why that was happening. They only said it could've been a loose electrical connection and they would recheck the connections. So after keeping the car for 3-4 days, they would return it back to me. This incidents occurred before the car reached 12k miles. Up to this date, I have not experienced it again since then. The dealership never replaced anything just "tighten the connections ".


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if they really did replace that battery cable - or if they used old defective stock. Because it's either that or a bad battery is the most common cause of those symptoms.


----------



## thewinegarden (Jan 12, 2017)

Is this common? As in a dealership straight lying to me about something like that? They said something about a recall on that specific part.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

thewinegarden said:


> Is this common? As in a dealership straight lying to me about something like that? They said something about a recall on that specific part.


The battery cable is quite common, and usually the first suggestion we give for electrical problems. It wasn't a recall as much as extended coverage if you should experience the problem.

Given how many years had the bad cable, it wouldn't surprise me but what some bad parts were also in the parts system.


----------



## DJaramillo44 (10 mo ago)

thewinegarden said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze LT, ~65,000km
> 
> So I joined this forum about 5 minutes ago to see if any of you guys had the same problem as me.
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure out what was wrong with the car ? I’m experiencing the same issue .


----------

